# Display out of 09 foreman



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

So I was riding sat. And road all day no problems. Then at the end of the day turned the head lights on they worked for a few min. And then the lights went off an the display. But the electric start still works fine. Got home checked the fuse it wasn't blown. Any ideas guys??


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Check your battery connections and clean them up. If they are somewhat loose it can make the bike do wierd things. Other than that i would start checking all the electrical connections that lead to the pod to make sure they dont have dirt or mud in them.


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

Going to check it when I get home.


----------

